# Battlefield V Versionsunterschiede



## mc-stylus (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 
ich möchte nach Jahren Pause mal wieder in Battlefield einsteigen. Nun gibt es bei Origin die Standard-Version für 15€ und die Definitive-Edition für 24€. 
Bei der Definitve hat man wohl Elitesoldaten, Skins etc. sofort verfügbar. 
Ich spiele ja lieber alles nach und nach frei. 
Kann man mit der Standard Version alles freispielen was es mit der Definitive zu kaufen gibt?
Und hat man bei der Standard sofort alle Maps die es gibt?
Dass ich alle Maps spielen kann ist mir natürlich wichtig. 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2020)

Also, die Maps sind für alle Spieler immer zugänglich. Man muss nicht für bestimmte Maps was zahlen und für andere nicht. Aber ob du die Skins aus der "Definitive" auch so freispielen kannst oder ob sie exklusiv sind? Keine Ahnung. Es sind aber SO viele kosmetische Items im Spiel, dass du die sicher nicht vermissen wirst.


----------

